# What Can I Expect To Pay??



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello All...
This is first time to your site. My husband and I have two kids and we're going to purchase an Outback 26RS hopefully this week. We're located in South Elgin, IL and don't know what we can expect to pay. How much wheelin' and dealin' can we do with an RV purchase??

We'll be pullin' with a Dodge Dakota 4x2, 5.9L, V8...This is good right?? Any advise on the necessary extra's wel'' need to purchase??

Any advise you might have would be much appreciated. We look forward to meeting up with fellow Outbackers on those weekend trips.

Thank You for your help,
Kimberlie


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome to our little corner of cyberspace. action

Don't know much about the Dakota but someone should be able to help. If you get the a few readily available numbers you can get a clear picture of capabilities.

From the owners manual:
Tow capacity
GCWR (gross combined weight rating)

From drivers door sticker
GVWR
GAWR (axles front/rear)

Do you have tow package? Transmission cooler? What are the rear end gears? Okay, sorry for all the ? 
You probably did not think you would get a grilling on your first post







. I will go back to cave now. shy

Jared

BBB -- where is the posting video? I need help.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Since they seem to be just about the cheapest, Lakeshore RV has this model listed for $17,999 on their website Lakeshore RV

In general you should try for about 25% off the factory list price from Outback.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since you live in Illinois, I would be inclined to take a short drive to the Keystone manufacturing facility at get one as it rolls off the line! No need to put this one on the train, boys...we'll take it!

While that is probably not be possible, I would expect to pay under $17,000 since there is so little transportation cost (being that you live in the state where most of them are manufactured). We paid $16,200 for a 2004 26 RS 14 months ago (Jan 04).

Randy


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you California Jim for the website. I've located Collier RV in Rockford, IL and we're going to check em' out but I printed the information from your reffered site to help us negotiate price.

Thanks Again,
Kimberlie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kimberlie,

You could save some money if you buy a good used one. I believe there is at least one listed on the Forum under For Sale. That's if you don't mind a slightly used one. Could save you $$$$$$.

Whatever you decide, the 26RS is a nice TT for the money. Lots of beds.

Mark


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Randy!!

Thank you and great idea!! Where might the Keystone Manufacturing Facility be located?? I can't seem to find it.

Thanks Again,
Kimberlie


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Mark,

Thank you for the list information. We don't mind a used TT. We can always upgrade later.

Thanks Again,
Kimberlie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kimberlie,

You're welcome. BTW, I'm meeting my sister-in-law and her husband, *Kim and Jim* tomorrow for a short mini-vacation.

Mark


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Mark,

LMAO!!! That's funny. Let them know there other Kim & Jim's in existence!!


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Jared,

Thank you for the drill. I was laughing. I think I'll let my husband reply to you since I need "Truck Towing for Dummies" LOL.

Thank you for the homework,
Kimberlie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

When talking to the dealer try to get a "OUT THE DOOR" price... thats the only way to compare dealr prices ... to many of them add things once you get there if you do not have a written bottom line up front.... and as ALL6OFUS can attest to, just because a website or dealer tells you that he will do a certain price until you get it in writing its flexible to the last second (flexible for him that is!!) ....

price should inlcude dealer prep (if any), 
a good receiver that can tow your trialer w/o the WD bars if neccessary (as when you are in the park and trying allot of wierd manuevering which I always seem to do) - for example Chevy put a reciever on my Silverado that is 6000/12000 meaning I can tow 6000 straight up and 12000 with a WD hitch...
weight distributing hitch with sway control(mke sure you get a name brand), 
brake controller (once again a name brand), 
any type of starter kit, 
make sure he fills the propane bottles (not being cheap but you need to also know if the appliances work on your walk through) 
make sure you test the water system - both fresh and city
and make sure he shows you how that darn awning works (I know I should have paid more attention but after taking it down in a rainstorm I learnt pretty quickly the 100 ways of doing it worng and finally the 1 way of doing it right...!!!)

and make sure the dealer does not do a rushed PDI on you --

IMO -- make sure that your TV has at least a 3.73 or higher rear end and a transmission cooler -- will just make towing a little easier mentally nd physically...

once you get the trailer home make sure you flush out the fresh water tanks very well (unless you want to spend extra time in the restroom) shy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Kimberly,

Keystone RV Company
2642 Hackberry Drive
Goshen, IN 46526
Phone: (574) 535-2100 
http://www.keystone-outback.com

Give them a call and place an order to pick up at the drive thru!









Randy


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Ghosty,

Thank you for all the advise!! We found it very helpful. Hope to make the big purchase tomorrow!!!

Kimberlie


----------

